# missing fish



## jaydawg (Jan 16, 2008)

A small damsel is unaccounted for. Can't find it anywhere and I doubt it was eaten. Only tankmates are 4 P.J. Cardinals. It must be dead and stuck in a rock. Can't find it with out tearing up things. Should I be concerned?


----------



## jr.masterbreeder (Oct 6, 2007)

did it jump out of your tank? if not you'd better find it it could really foul up the water... :? Nitrates and Nitrites will drastically spike therefore klling your fish. This is saying it is dead in your tank... :?


----------



## jmech1 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Check Power Head?*

Sorry to hear about your little guy... I had this happen once to my smallest Chromi and it turned out that I needed to "cap" off the intake of my power head with a little mesh. I pulled the dead chromi from inside the power head and closed off the intake. No problemms since.

Good Luck


----------

